# Which Fantasy army do you most enjoy playing against?



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi all,

Which Fantasy army do you most enjoy playing against? I was pondering on this topic the other day, after a chance comment at a game. I was tempted to just say Ogres since they are always an easy win locally, but then when I thought about it some more it was obvious that I don't enjoy playing against them, since always winning is dull.

I am probably going to plump for Orcs and Goblins, since even the most terrifyingly well built lists have the potential to go seriously off the rails no matter what the player does. This chaos is infinitely more amusing when it is an OnG derby; I think in reality my most enjoyable games are ones where greenskins run riot on both sides of the table. Which is odd since Animosity also causes me a lot of irritation at times.

So, which Fantasy army do you most enjoy playing against?


----------



## Erie Ed (Feb 21, 2009)

well i can tell you which ones i don't:

Chaos Daemons
Bretonian 
Empire
Dark Elves


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

I have very limited experience with OnG, but for the few turns against them I have faced (time constraints...), it was a blast! It was a monumental bout between Teclis and every orc and goblin shaman available!

Dark Elves have also produced some interesting games. Morathi versus Eltharion was quite epic, all the while my Sword Masters and Phoenix Guard gave the Druchii hell, since their magic phase was cut off. 
There was also the time when a Kitty Kart completely obliterated a massive unit of Witch Elves. Shortly after, it was destroyed by the vengeful Sorceresses and some repeater crossbows. Too bad, but it was rather heroic!

Dwarfs was fun, too, but I didn't have the slightest bit of strategy laid out against them. I just marched my Sword Masters (boy did I have lots of them fielded...) straight into the Warriors, while my Dragon Mage tried to provide cover. My Dragon Mage decided to run away from a bad fight against some Miners, but my Sword Masters decimated two or three units. Oddly, those two combats made for a draw.


----------



## Vaul (Dec 29, 2008)

I like the idea of playing against armies that don't have threats I HAVE to eliminate or deal with within 1-2 turns to survive. If the game lasts the whole 6 turns and features a lot of positional thinking + tactics, it tends to be rather enjoyable. Ogres can be like that, same with some sorts of Lizardmen armies and so on.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm just happy playing so don't really mind what army I'm facing.
I prefer to be challenged though so the better army builds or just good generals are all good by me.


----------



## Dafistofmork (Jan 9, 2009)

um, well the army pool at my gameing store is quite shallow, and i hardly ever win, so i hate to play aganist all armies, but i enjoy playing against people-that can be enjoyable(unless they are an absolute twat).


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Least Favorite: Daemons of Chaos
Favorite: Empire, Dwarves


----------



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

I Love to fight Chaos Daemons, its always fun to fight them, even if I lose its such an epic battles, I guess I don't have a least favourite, except skaven, who never put up a good fight at all...unless its the shooting phase and we have to deal with a warp-lightning cannon or something, or if someone has insufficiant Wizards and spellcasters to stp me raising a potentially fatal amonut of Zombies, people who don't use spellcasters much deserve to be destroyed by Winds of Death, (Lord of Death, I love yooou!)


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

see i play NG so all foes are god ageinst me there is nothing funner than seeing my opant s face seeing me jump up and down with a smile on my face when my fanatics go into my unit


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ain't come across a fun army to fight against yet

any elf gunline army, not fun
Empire gunline army, not fun
Dwarf gunline army, not fun

repeat that about 3 times per army and thats fantasy round here


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> ain't come across a fun army to fight against yet
> 
> any elf gunline army, not fun
> Empire gunline army, not fun
> ...



That's too bad. You should have different armies to play with. My group has fewer gunline armies, and the ones it does have are run by fun enough people they're enjoyable to play. The Deamon Armies just...very hard to face.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't care which army I'm fighting; in my experience, every army is fun to fight if the person playing them is cool. If your playing against a Dwarf gunline played by a whiny ten-year-old, then it's an hour of bashing your head against a brick wall.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't tend to mind, however there is for me the added fun of playing verses the fluff enemy of your race. When this happens I tend to get into the swing of the battle more often, and start throwing random comments across the table. Dwarf grudges had been known to get thrown about when I played against greenskins, and my Empire would hold to the last man against Chaos, well in my commentary at least. 
My fave obviously is when my Druchii get to play against the cursed Asur, thats always a bloody yet fun game. If I could only convince LVix to take High Elves on as an army, hehe. :biggrin:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

love playing against orges


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Druchii in Space said:


> I don't tend to mind, however there is for me the added fun of playing verses the fluff enemy of your race. When this happens I tend to get into the swing of the battle more often, and start throwing random comments across the table. Dwarf grudges had been known to get thrown about when I played against greenskins, and my Empire would hold to the last man against Chaos, well in my commentary at least.
> My fave obviously is when my Druchii get to play against the cursed Asur, thats always a bloody yet fun game. If I could only convince LVix to take High Elves on as an army, hehe. :biggrin:


I can't get ANYONE to face my Druchii with Ponce...er High Elves. It's just annoying. Granted, no one in my group PLAYS High Elves. I'm the "Elfiest" player with my Druchii and my Treehuggers. I'd be Ponce...er High Elves too if I just didn't hate the figures so much. Ah, well, tastes, No accounting for them.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

Depends on the army I am feeling that day I will say most interesting matchup was my VC versus my buddies DoC no one runs and everyone just hit the middle and sat there for 6 turns. 

Favorite to play against: BoC
Least Favorite: HE


----------



## karlhunt (Mar 24, 2009)

Who cares? I just gota play! Now it used to be that I could get a game from VC, TK, DE, Sk, Lz, WE, or O&G. THose were the good old days. Now I can only get WoC or Sk. Skaven sucks because they runaway to easy. Warriors are awsome. Nothing is better than watching my tiny little emire troops smash a hole in the Warrior's line. I love it.

BTW, I would NEVER use an Empire gunline. It's no fun. Same goes for Dwarves. I might do it with elves of any variety but that's just because their only decent melee troops are special choices.


----------

